# My male leo is bleeding after mating!!!



## Janet1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

My male albino leopard gecko bleeds after mating with the female, he seems fine apart from this. Do I need to take him to the vet for a check up?:blush:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

wheres he bleeding from? how much is he bleeding? what substrate do you use? is he now on his own?

If in doubt get to the vets....


----------

